

Saleae, an SF hardware startup brings crafted logic analyzers - geniemano
https://www.saleae.com/

======
ChuckMcM
Sigh.

I really like the concept, I really dislike the lock-in. I think what I want
is the unholy love-child of Saleae and Dangerous Prototypes[1]. I've got the
original version of DP's Logic Sniffer [2] and built a really nice USB 2.0
protocol analyzer with it. The combination of open source, inexpensive
hardware, and awesome documentation let me take it in a direction that no one
else had. Salea on the other hand has really slick software that is sexy as
heck, but only runs on Windows and well, I am really trying hard to not have
to have a Windows box around on my workbench.

[1] [http://dangerousprototypes.com/](http://dangerousprototypes.com/)

[2] [http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/preorder-open-workbench-
log...](http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/preorder-open-workbench-logic-
sniffer-p-612.html?cPath=75)

~~~
Marcus10110
The good news is that we have cross platform software & and APIs for using the
device without our software and writing your own analyzer plugins.

These products won't sample fast enough for decoding USB 2.0 high speed, but
we do support low speed and full speed with the existing products and the new
stuff.

-Mark (Saleae)

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is good news, I downloaded it to have a look. A couple of suggestions.

First, try to use Linux friendly names in your directories, that means no
spaces, no special characters. While its possible to navigate to

    
    
       Logic\ 1.1.18\ \(64-bit\)
    

It really is a pain for shell users. May I suggest logic_1.1.18_amd64/ which
not only communicates its the 1.1.18 version but also tells you it for the 64
bit x86 architecture. the 32 bit version could be x86.

Second the text files you include would ideally have newlines (\n) every 80 or
so characters rather than the one long line ending with an ^M which is popular
in Windows text tools.

The SDK could use man pages for Linux users, but I appreciate that the API is
pretty simple, PIO or stream, but I'm a bit unclear if there is device support
for triggering? Or is that something the software is expected to do?

------
masto
I bought the Logic 16 a couple of years ago and it's a neat piece of hardware,
but the software is really basic and stagnant. I'm jealous of the triggering
and overall UI something like Oscium provides
([http://vimeo.com/42342243](http://vimeo.com/42342243)) and I keep hoping
this will come in a future software upgrade.

~~~
dgarrett
Check out the new software coming with the new products. It looks like it's
all compatible with the previous generation Logics.

According to the Downloads page[0], the software update is coming May 31st.

[0] [https://www.saleae.com/downloads](https://www.saleae.com/downloads)

------
dgarrett
Huh, Saleae used to have a nice ~50% student discount.

Does anyone know what happened to that? I'd be very interested in using this
for some projects.

~~~
saleaenate
hey dgarrett this is nate from saleae. we offered 33% student discounts and
which we've put on hold for the preorders. the discount was intended to drop
the price on Logic >$100 to make it more affordable for students.

that being said, we've added a $99 product with the student community in mind.
we will most likely resume the student discount program after launch when
preorders are shipped.

------
shridhars
I am interested. Can i have the pre-ordered one ?

~~~
saleaenate
indeed you can. although, now that we're on the front page here, i think our
site might get hugged too hard.

